# Free spring rolls for a tip



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

i frequently order to go at a local Thai restaurant. Basically just a customary hello,smile,goodbye greeting to the staff. Last week I decided to include a small tip with my payment. When I went back last night, my order had some spring rolls with a smiley face note. I am going to try this technique at other restaurants as well.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You tipped on a "To-Go" order?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

2Cents said:


> You tipped on a "To-Go" order?


Yes. I heard about it on a local radio talk show and figured I would do it. $2 on a $14 order. However, the free spring rolls I got are $6 on the menu.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

2Cents said:


> You tipped on a "To-Go" order?


I'm seeing more and more of this. I do not tip when I am carrying out.


----------

